# Low voltage humming problem!



## Jackomo

Hi Guys,

I haven't done much Low voltage lighting projects. Just recently I Installed couple of them with the following spec:


4" Low voltage EL 1499RA
Lutron Maestro MALV_600
GE Precise MR16 50 W

The fixtures are humming like crazy. Have you guys any similar experience ?
Thanks in advance for any Info!


----------



## SparkYZ

Jackomo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I haven't done much Low voltage lighting projects. Just recently I Installed couple of them with the following spec:
> 
> 
> 4" Low voltage EL 1499RA
> Lutron Maestro MALV_600
> GE Precise MR16 50 W
> 
> The fixtures are humming like crazy. Have you guys any similar experience ?
> Thanks in advance for any Info!


Sounds like you put in a magnetic low voltage dimmer. I believe you need an electronic low voltage dimmer, an MAELV-600.


----------



## Jackomo

Thanks Sparkyz!
But EL 1499RA has a magnetic transformer! Would an electronic Dimmer make sense?

http://www.elcolighting.com/system/product_configurations/1064/original_EL1499RA_spec.pdf?1244758035


----------



## Jbird66

no it looks like you have the right dimmer. I think the "EL" in the part number threw him.

A couple things. I would check with the manufacturer and make sure the transformer is actually rated for dimming.

The second thing I have had a problem with a lot is BULBS. I would change manufactures of bulbs. Depending on how they are made the filament in the bulb if not supported right will actually sit and move back and forth causing a humming noise. If you can not find any other answer call Lutron 1-800-523-9466 their tech support is very very good.


----------



## SparkYZ

Jbird66 said:


> no it looks like you have the right dimmer. I think the "EL" in the part number threw him.
> 
> A couple things. I would check with the manufacturer and make sure the transformer is actually rated for dimming.
> 
> The second thing I have had a problem with a lot is BULBS. I would change manufactures of bulbs. Depending on how they are made the filament in the bulb if not supported right will actually sit and move back and forth causing a humming noise. If you can not find any other answer call Lutron 1-800-523-9466 their tech support is very very good.


I should have googled the part number. You would think EL would denote an electronic transformer. Oh well. 
But yes, I agree with Jbird, check the tranny and try a different manufacturer of bulbs.


----------



## running dummy

I also know sometimes they require the dimming device to be on the switch leg side... Something to look in to.


----------



## egads

Considering the lamps are GE Precise & the dimmer a Lutron, I'm voting the cheap crappy Elco can. I have had bad batches of transformers in cheap cans. Even Halo had a bad batch of their air tight new construction 4" cans that were made in Mexico.


----------



## Jackomo

Thanks for your replies guys! 

Here is what I have done so far:
I replaced the GE with Philips bulbs, Still no improvement. 
In one room I bypassed the dimmer, humming noise improved!
In one room I bypassed the dimmer and the fixtures were still humming. 
As egads already mentioned I guess the problem is the Elco's bad transformer.
I still have couple days to come up with a solution!


----------



## Dennis Alwon

With a magnetic trany there may not be much you can do. Years ago I installed about 19 LV magnetic tranies and the rep insisted there would be no noise. The HO was not happy and Capri had to replace every trany with their newer ones. Of course, I had to do the reinstall. I was pissed.

Electronic tranies are not supposed to have this problem but it is definitely more of an issue with magnetic tranies.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Sounds like elco is so cheap they even used Halo part number of 1499 for their low voltage cans.  Actually I have no idea whether they are cheap or not but I bet the tranies are the problem. I cannot find anywhere in the specs that allows dimming. It doesn't prohibit it but it doesn't mention it at all.

I would like to add that I have never seen a lighting trany for a recessed can that cannot be dimmed. Call the factory.


----------



## Bkessler

Is it time to stop using the 4" lv cans and start using the gu10 lamps?

What do you think........... Alice?


----------



## Wireless

Is the transformer support resting on the ceiling? I have found that if the transformer is hanging it will make more noise. On the other hand I change alot of those out to Electronic.


----------



## SparkYZ

Wireless said:


> Is the transformer support resting on the ceiling? I have found that if the transformer is hanging it will make more noise. On the other hand I change alot of those out to Electronic.


Wireless, do you mean the little spring steel strap? I've never had a problem with LV cans, I've installed probably a hundred.


----------



## drsparky

It hums because it doesn't know the words.:jester:


----------



## Dennis Alwon

It is true that sometime the transformer have a vibration that makes a rattle but I wouldn't call it a hum.


----------

